# Review attempt: Fuji Xe2



## sanj (Jan 2, 2014)

It is not scientific. And reviews are too much work! I applaud all the reviewers out there...!! Thank you all.

http://greypartridgefilms.com/reviews-on-fuji-x-e2/


----------

